# Cthulu MTL RTA



## Stosta (29/11/16)

So this is pretty interesting...






















Cthulhu MTL RTA is the first mouth to lung RTA designed by Cthulhu MOD. It comes with two drip tips and 3 swappable air flow resisters in the tank. It can support true MTL and a restricted lung hit. Power range: 15W -80W

Features:
3 swappable air flow resisters in the tank(Dia. 1.2mm, 1.6mm, 3mm). Dia 4 mm air hole if we remove air flow resister.
Two drip tips(Dia. 5mm and Dia. 3mm).
Adjustable juice flow.
Adjustable air flow.
Short Cthulhu two-step-chimney, improving flavor.
Food grade 304 steel.
3ml capacity.
Easy top refilling.

WIDTH: 24mm / 0.94 in

HEIGHT: 39 mm / 1.54 in (without drip tip)

Check out: http://www.cthulhumod.com/cthulhu-mtl-rta-24mm/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I like MTL and I LOVE Cthulu (as a character, not necessarily the company). The three interchangeable airflow resistors could be very interesting, and it comes with two different sized drip tips which is pretty cool, but obviously first prize there is if we can use a standard tip.

It looks as though they have simplified the design a lot from the old Cthulu tanks, which are a real PITA to build on! But it still looks close enough to the old design to make me a bit nervous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## papabear (29/11/16)

For a guy like me looking to get into RTA's each new RTA just makes me more confused... 

Looks Nice though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

papabear said:


> For a guy like me looking to get into RTA's each new RTA just makes me more confused...
> 
> Looks Nice though



*Gets himself ready to start dodging the poo that's about to be flung in my general direction*

When starting off on RTAs they are all much of a muchness.

For a noob, your best bet in my opinion is to get something that is tried and tested, and easy to build on. This looks as though it might be easy enough, but don't hold me to it as it might have some hidden surprises! The Serpent Mini 22mm is a breeze to build on and wick, and pretty good flavour, so perfect first-RTA material! Hopefully this Cthulu follows suit and doesn't try do anything too fancy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear (29/11/16)

Stosta said:


> *Gets himself ready to start dodging the poo that's about to be flung in my general direction*
> 
> When starting off on RTAs they are all much of a muchness.
> 
> For a noob, your best bet in my opinion is to get something that is tried and tested, and easy to build on. This looks as though it might be easy enough, but don't hold me to it as it might have some hidden surprises! The Serpent Mini 22mm is a breeze to build on and wick, and pretty good flavour, so perfect first-RTA material! Hopefully this Cthulu follows suit and doesn't try do anything too fancy!



Sounds like good advice, thx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (29/11/16)

Here's a review , seems positive :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (31/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Would love to hear if you manage to use it without it dumping on you all the time, and how you achieved it!
> 
> I love the flavour of this tank, but it was retired after it leaked on me for the 20th time.



So far so good @Stosta. Did get a spil by accidentally disassembling the tank trying to remove the top cap. Get a bit of a gurgle if i take my time on a refil. Must add, the 70/30 juice is rather thick in these temperatures. 

Noted that closing the jfcr by turning it as far as it will go almost opens it again 180 degrees later. Turning it only ninety seems to reduce the gurgle chance.

Strugling to get a good build in it but think its because my tastebuds are out of allignment. Even my trusted D2L tanks taste like pure VG at the moment.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/8/17)

Raindance said:


> So far so good @Stosta. Did get a spil by accidentally disassembling the tank trying to remove the top cap. Get a bit of a gurgle if i take my time on a refil. Must add, the 70/30 juice is rather thick in these temperatures.
> 
> Noted that closing the jfcr by turning it as far as it will go almost opens it again 180 degrees later. Turning it only ninety seems to reduce the gurgle chance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.

It almost seemed with mine that no matter how I turned the JFC it would dump. On the rare occassion I managed to refill without it dumping on me it would still empty the tank 20 minutes down the line. I was really dissapointed with this tank. It is such a looker and a beautiful MTL device, but the leaking was just insane.

If I recall rightly the flavour I was getting out of mine was from a 10 wrap 26g NI80 build with a 2mm ID. It was just short of 1 ohm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (1/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> It almost seemed with mine that no matter how I turned the JFC it would dump. On the rare occassion I managed to refill without it dumping on me it would still empty the tank 20 minutes down the line. I was really dissapointed with this tank. It is such a looker and a beautiful MTL device, but the leaking was just insane.
> 
> If I recall rightly the flavour I was getting out of mine was from a 10 wrap 26g NI80 build with a 2mm ID. It was just short of 1 ohm.


Seems i am doing new builds every 15 minutes on this tank. I have been doing Kanthal 28G until now. This my first ss316 at 26G. Many more winds and therefore longer coil. I seem to be getting somewhere.

Wicking it Subtank style by filling up the empty spaces next to the posts with wick. Pictures say it better:

Reactions: Like 2


----------

